# Is this test-taking service believable??



## sandra77 (Feb 10, 2006)

I've heared that there are websites provide test-taking service like mcse and ccna ... to get certified without any studying or any working experiences.

We just need to pay the money, and provide personal informations to them.
They use our information to take the exams, and they declared 100% passing rate.....


I think it's so amazing! How can they pass the exam for me with 100% passing rate???


Can you give me some suggestions?


----------



## ukrdigerati (Sep 25, 2004)

*wow*

that might be the most retarded thing ive ever heard... wait, yeah, it is. maybe im just hitting a bad string of posts but this is outrageous. i guess the question i must ask is... lets say u do this 'program,' u get 'certified'... now what? goto work claiming to have said certifications??? and then 2 hours later when they realize u have no idea what ur doing they fire u? well, actually, you wouldnt even pass a simple tech oriented interview. id say this service is a great idea if you were in college and needed to pass a biology test to graduate.


----------



## TexRanger (Feb 27, 2006)

Not to mention that for all the tests I've taken (A+, N+, MCDST, ACHDS, MCP - W2Kpro) they *ALWAYS* check photo ID and one other form of ID.

Not to suggest that you would, but doing things the way you mentioned above will, at the very least, give us who have earned our certification through hard work and sacrifice less credability in our industry, at the most - when microsoft, cisco, etc. finds out who the people are who recieved these certifications through dishonest means are they will be *permanently banned* from acquiring certifications from those companies again... at least that's what I remember from the 5-7 warnings I read the last time I took a cert test. (at Prometric testing center)


----------



## JimmyBones (Apr 3, 2006)

*If it sounds too good to be true....*

chances are it is. I've seen those websites and for 3500.00 they'll take the tests for you and send you your brand new OFFICIAL MCSE credentials. You pay them 3500.00 and they take the tests for you. I don't doubt they can score 100 on every test as they've probably got some kid sitting there hammering out the same test all day long. They claim that in some parts of the world it is very legal and very common to have people "sit" for tests. Me personally, I think they're b.s.'ing here. Fraud is fraud, there's no getting around that. I'd be real careful with these outfits. Actually, what I would do is go get the Transcender set for less than a third of the cost and some good books and learn the stuff for yourself. You'll not be able to fool anybody if they hired you on the strength of that MCSE. There are high schools now that are graduating 18 years olds with the MCSE's so the cert doesn't have near the clout it once had. It's still worthwhile and it's a lot of fun to get but I advised that you get it on your own. 

And besides, you want an MCSE to work with computers right? Why would anyone (and I know the original poster did say they were going for it) short change themselves right out of the chute. Man, stick around, have some fun, learn some cool stuff. That's what IT is about.:winkgrin:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Hate to be the one to tell you this, but when I hired professional people not too long ago, it took only about one or two questions in the interview to know if you know what you were talking about or were trying to snow me. 

I seriously doubt if you had a certification that was obtained in that way you would get past the first two questions in an interview. Then, when they found out you didn't know, they tell eveyone else in the business and then you never get a job. In my experience, others with the same business as I was hiring for shared that kind of information even if we were competitors. 

I say it is a good way to get yourself "blackballed" from ever getting a legitimate job.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Tumbleweed speaks the truth. I applied at couple places when I was laid off. Because I have a MS cert, they drilled me about Active Directory, DNS, Exchange, etc. Pretty much they are separating the men form the boys. If you can't back up what you know, be prepared to get embarrassed.


----------



## AngelWings (Apr 28, 2006)

I happened upon one of these sites today while looking for study notes for my Oracle exam next week (DB Fundamentals II - Oracle9i), and was completely disgusted! No wonder so many companies do not take certifications seriously any more! It used to be that the certification guaranteed you a good job....but with boot camps, and now these test taking services.....

I have been busting my tail for months on the exam that I need to take next week. Those in the Oracle circle say it is probably the toughest exam out of the series. I have read the ENTIRE exam guide from Oracle, run through Transender about 100 times, got the study stuff from uCertify and run through their 300+ questions about 100 times, as well as building and rebuilding databases on my personal systems just so that I could set up and use Recovery Manager from scratch over and over (I am currently employed as a Junior DBA, but my experience has always been with user-managed backups, and when I heard that over half the test was on Recovery Manager....).

I place too much value on my certification to take the easy way out....I would only be cheating myself! So much of what I have learned, has been through studying for these exams....as I learn better hands on, and will take what I have read or heard in a class, and work it over and over on my personal systems until it sticks. It sickens me that there are these services out that that only cheapen all of my hard work, as I fear my certification will no longer hold any meaning when I list it on my resume. As a matter of fact, I am tempted to not even put it on there any more....just do it for my own satisfaction of knowing that I know the material Oracle thinks I should know for the job. I worry that if I list my certification, my resume will immediately be tossed aside, because so many "have" certifications and do not know jack about the job!

As a matter of fact, I was wondering if there was some way to report these services to Oracle and what not, and have the source shut them down with lawsuits or whatever!


----------



## ITechnician45 (Nov 21, 2005)

*Ridiculous*

IT is a hard business to learn and understand, but worth the experience. No matter how hard tests get, if I can pass them using my actual knowledge and understanding, then the certification will mean all that much more. A cert is only a peice of paper, it's what you know that matters, not how many tests you can pass.:sad:


----------



## TechieNetEng (Jul 13, 2006)

Look I'm not saying its right to have it done for you but on the other hand I can see why people like myself an Network Engineer with 10 years real world experience would pay to have it done. To put it simply it is TIME. I have none to spare! To go and get the test done on my own will take to much time. Do i know my stuff well you better believe it. I would be willing to pay simply because my job and my home life take up way too much of my time call it an excuse but it is the truth. In fact the only reason why I haven't done it yet is because I'm too affraid of losing that kind of money overnight.


----------



## bobkob234 (Jun 13, 2006)

ITechnician45 said:


> IT is a hard business to learn and understand, but worth the experience. No matter how hard tests get, if I can pass them using my actual knowledge and understanding, then the certification will mean all that much more. A cert is only a peice of paper, it's what you know that matters, not how many tests you can pass.:sad:


I agree with ITechnician45. You learn alot of the business by being in the business. Understanding what your certification allows you to do is very important. Alot of people do not have A cert and still work in professions where it is important to have the certification. If you can obtain the knowledge, testing websites can help you with strategies to pass the test so you can be certified.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

TechieNetEng said:


> Look I'm not saying its right to have it done for you but on the other hand I can see why people like myself an Network Engineer with 10 years real world experience would pay to have it done. To put it simply it is TIME. I have none to spare! To go and get the test done on my own will take to much time. Do i know my stuff well you better believe it. I would be willing to pay simply because my job and my home life take up way too much of my time call it an excuse but it is the truth.


I not saying you don't know your stuff but there are things on the test that I didn't know and decided to research it a little more for the knowledge. I would have to say I have 25+ years in the field and I would never say that I know my stuff. I am very humble about it in public and the only time I really gloat is on a resume (and of course forum boards).



TechieNetEng said:


> In fact the only reason why I haven't done it yet is because I'm too affraid of losing that kind of money overnight.


This is a bad analogy. If a network engineer knows his stuff then they should have no problem passing the test. Microsoft tests cost $125 each. The first time I took the upgrade test from MCSA 2000 to MCSA 2003 I failed it. I did pass it on my second round but I tell you what, that first $125 was well spent. There are things in Windows Server that you set and forget. Taking the test cleaned up a few cobwebs.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Bottom line: Claiming certifications or diploma's obtained through fraudulent means is a firing offense at every company.

There have been people fired for claiming certs from companies who were not authorized to issue them - even though the employee had no idea that the company wasn't legit.

I am a professional engineer (PE). In most states it is a crime to practice engineering without a PE license. Claiming you have a valid license when you don't is also a crime. People have gone to jail and been fined for doing so. And these were knowledgeable people with credentials and degrees just no license. I'm not sure about these certifications but the point is the same.


----------



## TechieNetEng (Jul 13, 2006)

*I still can understand why!*



crazijoe said:


> I not saying you don't know your stuff but there are things on the test that I didn't know and decided to research it a little more for the knowledge. I would have to say I have 25+ years in the field and I would never say that I know my stuff. I am very humble about it in public and the only time I really gloat is on a resume (and of course forum boards).
> 
> 
> This is a bad analogy. If a network engineer knows his stuff then they should have no problem passing the test. Microsoft tests cost $125 each. The first time I took the upgrade test from MCSA 2000 to MCSA 2003 I failed it. I did pass it on my second round but I tell you what, that first $125 was well spent. There are things in Windows Server that you set and forget. Taking the test cleaned up a few cobwebs.


I wasn't saying anything with regard to your comments sorry if I came across that way. I too am humble about my knowledge and can say that I only mentioned it now because of the topic at hand. As the above post mentioned its real world experience that matters and not some piece of paper that so called proves what you know. So then why take the test would be the next question right well I’ll answer that one too. With the market being as saturated as it is; people who have real world experience are taking jobs well under the pay rate they deserve. A cert could only AID in a better salary. Finally to the bad Analogy comment. Being afraid of losing close to 4 grand and knowing my stuff have nothing in common with what I initially wrote. As what I stated was lack of time has prevented me in obtaining it my self. The other thing is have any of you ever taken the practice tests you can find online that are supposed to be just like taking the real tests like Trancenders those practice tests alone were hard in them selves questions I never thought of were asked and sometimes I knew them and sometimes I didn't. I may sound contradicting I may sound ignorant and again I re-iterate "I'm not saying its right, but I can understand why someone would pay to have it done" Ps. I can provide you guys with a freeware copy of a the windows xp practice test that’s right windows xp and I guarantee you take that test cold meaning not studying for it and the majority of you will fail regardless of how much you think you know about the OS. These test were not designed to work off of everyday knowledge they were designed for you to fail cause only the ones that PAY for classes or PAY for the books to study would know that they are going to asks you the most ambiguous questions possible; so that after you study or you take your class and you take the test and you fail the first time you can PAY to take it again. Bill Gates is not one of the richest men in the world with out reason. He's a master mind and he thinks outside of the box. WHY make it easy to pass when we could get paid twice once for the failure and once for the re-take. Good luck to all of you in what ever manner you decide to obtain your MCSE as for me I've been at my company for a long time and I'm not going anywhere so the need of a cert is of no concern to me anymore.


----------



## TechieNetEng (Jul 13, 2006)

yustr said:


> Bottom line: Claiming certifications or diploma's obtained through fraudulent means is a firing offense at every company.
> 
> There have been people fired for claiming certs from companies who were not authorized to issue them - even though the employee had no idea that the company wasn't legit.
> 
> I am a professional engineer (PE). In most states it is a crime to practice engineering without a PE license. Claiming you have a valid license when you don't is also a crime. People have gone to jail and been fined for doing so. And these were knowledgeable people with credentials and degrees just no license. I'm not sure about these certifications but the point is the same.


I don't know what your talking about but were talking about Computer Engineering & Network Engineering there is no license needed like you would need for Civil, Structural, Archetiual, Electrical, Mechanical, and Nuclear Engineering. That kind of Engineering obviously needs a license.


----------



## grizzly_uk (Jul 28, 2006)

haha that's hilarious...its a catch 22...you pay them a few grand to 'take a test' you end up with no qualification and when you try to get your money back they go all quiet...what are you going to do, call the police? And by doing so admit to being part of a crime of fraud.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

I do know that there is no substitute for experience. It doesn't matter how many certs you have under your belt. Experience makes the wage.


----------



## Jaidowon (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd be curious to hear what Microsoft says about these outfits line of bull saying that it's "legal" to do this in their country. Copyright laws get real sketchy outside of America. They could very well be telling the truth about it being legal for them to take the test for you but you're going to pay a lot of money for a certification that YOU cannot backup. 

As it's been pointed out, you would never make it through the interview unless you understand this stuff. And it only makes sense that if you understand it, take the test yourself. 

Seems like everybody wants it "easy style". That's what makes the MCSE's and CNE's in this biz nearly worthless. Hiring companies know that they're not tough to get and that you can even buy one.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Microsoft is extremely picky when it comes to writing certification exams. First and foremost it has to be written at a reputable testing center with certified invigilators (VUE, Prometric, etc) and requires presenting photo ID and signing your name at least three times on paper (one for the testing center "no-cheating" agreement, one to sign-in, one to sign-out). Testing centers commonly forbid you from having everything from your wallet to your watch. At least one invigilator watches over the test room at any given time during the exam. Scrap paper is provided by the invigilators and must be returned at the conclusion of your exam. Testing machines are completely locked down (only have access to the exam and, in the case of Microsoft, Calculator). You are required to agree to a terms of use and a Non-Disclosure Agreement (NDA) before writing the exam.

Cheating in a Microsoft exam can be punishable to a _permanent_ ban on writing any of their certification exams.

As you can see, conditions are strict.


----------



## ipadunlocker (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't know about that service, but I've used Einstein College Tutors, who also specialize in tech exams, and they took my test and I got certified. Pricey, but I guess you get what you pay for.

The contact was Dexter at xxxxxxxxx, I think it's a bunch of Duke students.

Good luck,

-Mac


----------

